# help posting pics



## tjgar (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi,
New to this forum, and want to list my current set-up I will post photo's soon.

JVC HD1 pj
Carrada Criterian 2.35x1 136" screen with diy power shutters for aspec ratio change 

PS3
Pani 350 blu ray
Tosh HD1
Integra DTC 9.8 pre-pro
Adcom GFA 555 amp for front speakers
Adcom 2325 used as 3 Channel for center-sur left and sur rt
Adcom 60 watt ( forgot model#) for rear surrouinds
Monster 5000 power

SPeakers
fronts Kef ref 104.2 old but still sound great
center dyi 3 way double Ipolito with morel and Dynaudio drivers, custom crossover, 2.8cft 
surrounds Sonus Faber concertos.
Sub Energy 10" 
Theater 24' by 14' at screen end and by 24' at rear seating end, with 9 foot ceiling in the center.
Seating Berkline black leather with power recline, 2 rows of 3, back row on 11" h platform












































Tony


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

:clap: . Nice setup :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm jealous:daydream:


----------



## bigdady1955 (Feb 27, 2009)

Great looking theater. If it sounds as good as it looks you have a Monster! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Tony... that is very nice lookin' from what I can see. Is it possible to get more pics maybe with a little more lighting... perhaps a flash? The pics are somewhat fuzzy to me and probably don't do your HT near the justice it deserves.


----------

